# Australia only wants Muslims



## Lucy Hamilton

Australia only wants Muslims it seems, they have "welcomed" so far 12,000 "Syrian refugees" with open arms.

However, if you're White and are actually fleeing violence and threats to your life, Australia doesn't want you EVEN if you have children and grandchildren already living in Australia.

Here's Eddie Vermaak and his wife Audry, fled the Hellhole of Zimbabwe and the Racist Fascist Black Dictator Robert Mugabe and his thugs....to Australia, where they already have children and grandchildren living. Their visa now not valid, apply to stay in Australia....Government says no....but hey they'll probably take another 20,000 "Syrian refugees" at drop of hat.

A disgusting situation.


----------



## defcon4

Global Elitists took control over Australia too... very sad. There are no places left where they do not influence and control sovereign countries' policies anymore.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Global Elitists took control over Australia too... very sad. There are no places left where they do not influence and control sovereign countries' policies anymore.



Yes it was very suspicious, a good man like Tony Abbott, suddenly overnight being stabbed in back and replaced with Malcolm "Goldman Sachs" Turnbull....Goldman Sachs are always nearly behind such take overs and always one of their men or women become the Puppet:

*"Turnbull moved to become a managing director and later a partner of Goldman Sachs.

Turnbull was a director of FTR Holdings Ltd (1995–2004), chair and managing director of Goldman Sachs Australia (1997–2001) and a partner with Goldman Sachs and Co (1998–2001)."
*
Malcolm Turnbull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Coyote

OP is a lie.

They didn't say they only want Muslims.


----------



## TheOldSchool

The rhetoric you righties use is absolutely insane.  "Australia only wants Muslims (blatant lie)" because "global eliticists (whatever the hell those are)" "control sovereign countries' policies (  )." And Goldman Sachs is somehow behind it.

Crazy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

TheOldSchool said:


> The rhetoric you righties use is absolutely insane.  "Australia only wants Muslims (blatant lie)" because "global eliticists (whatever the hell those are)" "control sovereign countries' policies (  )." And Goldman Sachs is somehow behind it.
> 
> Crazy.


Fascist Logic.
Must be true.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.



Not directly, but they certainly don't seem to want White refugees fleeing violence, as illustrated in video.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rhetoric you righties use is absolutely insane.  "Australia only wants Muslims (blatant lie)" because "global eliticists (whatever the hell those are)" "control sovereign countries' policies (  )." And Goldman Sachs is somehow behind it.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fascist Logic.
> Must be true.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.



When you have someone as stupid as Tommy agreeing with you


----------



## defcon4

TheOldSchool said:


> The rhetoric you righties use is absolutely insane. "Australia only wants Muslims (blatant lie)" because "*global eliticists *(whatever the hell those are)" "control sovereign countries' policies (  )." And Goldman Sachs is somehow behind it.
> 
> Crazy.


I have no idea whatever the hell those are either. We are agreeing on something there s0n.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly, but they certainly don't seem to want White refugees fleeing violence, as illustrated in video.
Click to expand...


Perhaps because the person in the video doesn't qualify as a refugee.

Australia takes in refugees from a variety of countries not all of whom are Muslim.  The two largest are Afghanistan and Myanmar.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.




I second that!


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly, but they certainly don't seem to want White refugees fleeing violence, as illustrated in video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps because the person in the video doesn't qualify as a refugee.
> 
> Australia takes in refugees from a variety of countries not all of whom are Muslim.  The two largest are Afghanistan and Myanmar.
Click to expand...



And I second and totally agree with that too!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
Click to expand...


Wow more gems of intellectualism from you I see.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly, but they certainly don't seem to want White refugees fleeing violence, as illustrated in video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps because the person in the video doesn't qualify as a refugee.
> 
> Australia takes in refugees from a variety of countries not all of whom are Muslim.  The two largest are Afghanistan and Myanmar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I second and totally agree with that too!
Click to expand...


Stunning response


----------



## gipper

Liberalism must implement multiculturalism and diversity.  As such, whites need not apply.

It is almost as if they have a death wish.


----------



## RodISHI

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Australia only wants Muslims it seems, they have "welcomed" so far 12,000 "Syrian refugees" with open arms.
> 
> However, if you're White and are actually fleeing violence and threats to your life, Australia doesn't want you EVEN if you have children and grandchildren already living in Australia.
> 
> Here's Eddie Vermaak and his wife Audry, fled the Hellhole of Zimbabwe and the Racist Fascist Black Dictator Robert Mugabe and his thugs....to Australia, where they already have children and grandchildren living. Their visa now not valid, apply to stay in Australia....Government says no....but hey they'll probably take another 20,000 "Syrian refugees" at drop of hat.
> 
> A disgusting situation.


A lot of people in Australia that we know are getting pretty fed up with the bullshit going on in their country too.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow more gems of intellectualism from you I see.
Click to expand...



For you

call them nuggets ....dear

nuggets of.....


gipper said:


> Liberalism must implement multiculturalism and diversity.  As such, whites need not apply.
> 
> It is almost as if they have a death wish.



In Australia whites and blacks and all races apply.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow more gems of intellectualism from you I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For you
> 
> call them nuggets ....dear
> 
> nuggets of.....
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism must implement multiculturalism and diversity.  As such, whites need not apply.
> 
> It is almost as if they have a death wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Australia whites and blacks and all races apply.
Click to expand...


They are devoid of any intellectual content, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Alex.

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Australia only wants Muslims it seems, they have "welcomed" so far 12,000 "Syrian refugees" with open arms.
> 
> However, if you're White and are actually fleeing violence and threats to your life, Australia doesn't want you EVEN if you have children and grandchildren already living in Australia.
> 
> Here's Eddie Vermaak and his wife Audry, fled the Hellhole of Zimbabwe and the Racist Fascist Black Dictator Robert Mugabe and his thugs....to Australia, where they already have children and grandchildren living. Their visa now not valid, apply to stay in Australia....Government says no....but hey they'll probably take another 20,000 "Syrian refugees" at drop of hat.
> 
> A disgusting situation.


This is both a stretch and a farce.

There has been no reason presented by the applicants just the fact they were denied. I do not see any anti white based on this.


"Recently their application for a Protection Visa was denied and they are currently appealing to the Immigration Tribunal in the hope that they will understand the horrific ordeals that they have been through, and that it is extremely unsafe for them to return to Zimbabwe.  We are hoping that the Appeals Tribunal will be compassionate and understanding and overturn the recent decision by the Department of Immigration."
Department of Immigration - Appeals Tribunal: Appeal To The Immigration Tribunal - Help Our Zimabwean Family Stay In Australia


----------



## skye

I agree  ^^^


The OP is total garbage.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> I agree  ^^^
> 
> 
> The OP is total garbage.


That is the whole issue with taking anything that is published. We need to research and critically analyze what is offered. These two are hucksters by all appearances because they wish to play on emotions of the reader without proving the necessary material.


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree  ^^^
> 
> 
> The OP is total garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the whole issue with taking anything that is published. We need to research and critically analyze what is offered. These two are hucksters by all appearances because they wish to play on emotions of the reader without proving the necessary material.
Click to expand...


....and to go and post that ...like the OP did.....without any research....

I'ts moronic to the max.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree  ^^^
> 
> 
> The OP is total garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the whole issue with taking anything that is published. We need to research and critically analyze what is offered. These two are hucksters by all appearances because they wish to play on emotions of the reader without proving the necessary material.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and to go and post that ...like the OP did.....without any research....
> 
> I'ts moronic to the max.
Click to expand...

Ethnic groups white 92%, Asian 7%, aboriginal and other 1%

Australia Demographics Profile 2014


Australia does not seem to be anti-white.


----------



## OZman

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly, but they certainly don't seem to want White refugees fleeing violence, as illustrated in video.
Click to expand...


The majority of immigrants to Australia are business sponsored (visa) workers. Family reunion (Parents) seem to be a low priority.

Australia’s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog

Coalition's new visa laws make family reunion a preserve of the rich

Refugee intake is another matter.

Fact check: Will Australia's refugee intake in 2015-16 be the highest since WWII?


----------



## ThirdTerm

This former farmer was on a work visa, which is only valid for four years. There is something suspicious about his asylum claim because he would have applied for asylum upon arrival, if he had been actually persecuted in his home country. Perhaps he just wants to live with his grandparents. My former English teacher in London was a white Zimbabwean and the UK is the major destination for asylum seekers from Zimbabwe.



> Zimbabwe has been in the UK’s top ten asylum receiving nations since 2000. This is attributed to the unprecedented economic decline and political instability that has prevailed in Zimbabwe. Not only does the UK receive most of its asylum seekers from Zimbabwe, the UK is also the top destination for Zimbabweans after South Africa (UNHCR: 2009).


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Australia only wants Muslims it seems, they have "welcomed" so far 12,000 "Syrian refugees" with open arms.
> 
> However, if you're White and are actually fleeing violence and threats to your life, Australia doesn't want you EVEN if you have children and grandchildren already living in Australia.
> 
> Here's Eddie Vermaak and his wife Audry, fled the Hellhole of Zimbabwe and the Racist Fascist Black Dictator Robert Mugabe and his thugs....to Australia, where they already have children and grandchildren living. Their visa now not valid, apply to stay in Australia....Government says no....but hey they'll probably take another 20,000 "Syrian refugees" at drop of hat.
> 
> A disgusting situation.


I can suggest some areas for settlement heh heh heh heh...


----------



## The Great Goose

Whoa I just watched the video!
How terrifying would that be to be besieged in a house like that, knowing you will be tortured to death.

why don't conservative law people help them?


----------



## theliq

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Australia only wants Muslims it seems, they have "welcomed" so far 12,000 "Syrian refugees" with open arms.
> 
> However, if you're White and are actually fleeing violence and threats to your life, Australia doesn't want you EVEN if you have children and grandchildren already living in Australia.
> 
> Here's Eddie Vermaak and his wife Audry, fled the Hellhole of Zimbabwe and the Racist Fascist Black Dictator Robert Mugabe and his thugs....to Australia, where they already have children and grandchildren living. Their visa now not valid, apply to stay in Australia....Government says no....but hey they'll probably take another 20,000 "Syrian refugees" at drop of hat.
> 
> A disgusting situation.


Australia has some of the most stringent Immigration Laws......that we decided to allow 12,000 Syrians in to this country for humanitarian reasons...that is a good thing.....That is also how the Vermaak family got here too,they should be grateful we let them come here in the first place,they would have known at the time that a.Their parents could have come with them or b.Their parents could not be accepted at that time or ever.

Loads of Migrants want their parents to come here,it just is not possible.....it is our choice who comes to Australia.....I note you say "Their Visa is NO LONGER VALID"........well if it was valid why did they NOT APPLY SOONER,they had 4 years!!!!!!!........if they thought Zimbabwe was such a Hellhole, there is much to this story you are not telling us......................We do not discriminate against different peoples and religions who migrate,people are treated equally.

By the way your prose says "Australia Only Wants Muslims" .......Well with that erroneous attitude would disqualify you for starters......We Do Not Want White Racists Here.


----------



## theliq

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly, but they certainly don't seem to want White refugees fleeing violence, as illustrated in video.
Click to expand...

You are just FULL OF RACIST SHIT........You Need Not Apply.....Because we don't want Idiots like you to Migrate here


----------



## 007

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Australia only wants Muslims it seems, they have "welcomed" so far 12,000 "Syrian refugees" with open arms.
> 
> However, if you're White and are actually fleeing violence and threats to your life, Australia doesn't want you EVEN if you have children and grandchildren already living in Australia.
> 
> Here's Eddie Vermaak and his wife Audry, fled the Hellhole of Zimbabwe and the Racist Fascist Black Dictator Robert Mugabe and his thugs....to Australia, where they already have children and grandchildren living. Their visa now not valid, apply to stay in Australia....Government says no....but hey they'll probably take another 20,000 "Syrian refugees" at drop of hat.
> 
> A disgusting situation.


Bilderburgs.


----------



## theliq

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Global Elitists took control over Australia too... very sad. There are no places left where they do not influence and control sovereign countries' policies anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was very suspicious, a good man like Tony Abbott, suddenly overnight being stabbed in back and replaced with Malcolm "Goldman Sachs" Turnbull....Goldman Sachs are always nearly behind such take overs and always one of their men or women become the Puppet:
> 
> *"Turnbull moved to become a managing director and later a partner of Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Turnbull was a director of FTR Holdings Ltd (1995–2004), chair and managing director of Goldman Sachs Australia (1997–2001) and a partner with Goldman Sachs and Co (1998–2001)."
> *
> Malcolm Turnbull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Abbott was a CU_T who the population detested,he was useless


----------



## theliq

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP is a lie.
> 
> They didn't say they only want Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow more gems of intellectualism from you I see.
Click to expand...

You have NO RIGHT TO SPEAK TO SKYE IN THAT MANNER...she is a Diamond........steve


----------



## defcon4

theliq said:


> You have NO RIGHT TO SPEAK TO SKYE IN THAT MANNER...she is a Diamond........steve


Long flight to the U.S. Stevie...and nothing is guaranteed when you get here.


----------



## defcon4

theliq said:


> You are just FULL OF RACIST SHIT........You Need Not Apply.....Because we don't want Idiots like you to Migrate here



Read below:
From bread-basket to basket case: Land seizures from white farmers have cost Mugabe's Zimbabwe £7billion
Mugabe Plans To Confiscate 3,000 Farms
Zimbabwe white farmers must fight or flee


----------



## The Great Goose

Its weird how people are rubbishing the idea that these are genuine refugees, fleeing for their lives.


----------



## theliq

defcon4 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just FULL OF RACIST SHIT........You Need Not Apply.....Because we don't want Idiots like you to Migrate here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read below:
> From bread-basket to basket case: Land seizures from white farmers have cost Mugabe's Zimbabwe £7billion
> Mugabe Plans To Confiscate 3,000 Farms
> Zimbabwe white farmers must fight or flee
Click to expand...

They can only flee,defcon,as so many have during the past 20 odd years,Mugarbage and his henchmen will slaughter farmers as they have done,Rhodesia/Zimbabwe use to be a massive exporter....today "This Despot" has turned Zimbabwe in to a basket case.......Many have left Zimbabwe,both black and white and any other colour you wish to mention have made  Australia home...steve...but we don't list people by colour here,just the people they are ...just saying


----------



## anotherlife

TheOldSchool said:


> The rhetoric you righties use is absolutely insane.  "Australia only wants Muslims (blatant lie)" because "global eliticists (whatever the hell those are)" "control sovereign countries' policies (  )." And Goldman Sachs is somehow behind it.
> 
> Crazy.


And the rhetoric you commies use is just talking down on the truth and on the people.  Hehehe.


----------

